# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Minimum Height of Wall Oven

## Dave_KB

It seems that a lot of Chef and Electrolux wall ovens require a minimum height from the bottom of the oven to the floor of 650mm. 
If you look at page 32 of the manual of these Electrolux ovens you can see in the diagram the 650mm measurement:  http://www.electrolux.com.au/Files/E...ven_Aug09w.pdf 
Is this most likely to be for ergonomic reasons? 
I'm thinking of replacing my wall oven and I've got 600mm, and don't feel like modifying the cabinet for such a small increase in height if not really necessary.

----------


## arms

> It seems that a lot of Chef and Electrolux wall ovens require a minimum height from the bottom of the oven to the floor of 650mm. 
> If you look at page 32 of the manual of these Electrolux ovens you can see in the diagram the 650mm measurement:  http://www.electrolux.com.au/Files/E...ven_Aug09w.pdf 
> Is this most likely to be for ergonomic reasons? 
> I'm thinking of replacing my wall oven and I've got 600mm, and don't feel like modifying the cabinet for such a small increase in height if not really necessary.

  hhieght of oven is a personal thing not much use having the wall oven 600mm from the floor if the main cook is 6ft 10 high ,also depends on if a microwave is going above as well then it becomes a safety issue .i usually ask who will be cooking the most and alter the height to suit him/her .

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Dave 
An oven at waist height is very convenient to use.   Ovens in free standing stoves are often only 200mm from floor. 
Life is a compromise.   Only thing not negotiable is the ventillation around your stove. 
600mm sounds fine. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Dave_KB

Thanks for the replies. 
It seems a bit weird to me that they'd mention a minimum height...its only for the double & duo ovens...the single one is shown as really close to the floor.  This is obvious really as it is sometimes installed as an underbench oven. 
I would have though that they would be more likely to stipluate a maximum height from the floor as if the upper oven on a doulble is too high it would be more dangerous than the bottom oven being too low. 
Go figure!

----------

